# Vaccines for Vietnam, cambodia and Thailand



## 0141607 (8 Jul 2008)

Were going to vietnam in 7weeks and i hear you have to get the shots 6weeks before hand, got a quote of €170 just now.. does anyone know of what we need to get or what price it should be approx?


----------



## dem_syhp (8 Jul 2008)

http://www.tmb.ie/

Tropical medical bureau - There's a drop down list you can pick the country and they'll tell you what you need.  

I used them - but some time ago now.  

Dem


----------



## brid1977 (8 Jul 2008)

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Your own GP may well be able to give you the vaccines - it can be worth ringing around a few surgeries to get quotes for what you need.


----------



## 0141607 (8 Jul 2008)

Great thanks for the help.. got onto tmb.ie but its looking to be more expensive then our gp


----------



## shesells (8 Jul 2008)

Just check that your gp actually has the vaccines. Some doctors will charge you for the vaccinations but on top of that they'll give you a prescription for the vaccines which will cost loads more!

Even within these countries the vaccines you need vary a lot. You may need to take anti malarials if visiting Mekong in Vietnam or Southern parts of Thailand. If you're sticking to cities you don't need as many vaccines as you do for visiting the country but remember it's your health we're talking about so don't cut corners. Get the vaccines you need for the areas you're visiting.


----------



## 0141607 (11 Jul 2008)

The parents of a friend of ours who is also travelling to Vietnam were told by their travel agent there was no need for vaccinations as they wouldn't be jungle trekking! Obviously everybody is different and some people will get vaccinations and others won't but is just pure madness not to get them? We will get them ourselves but would it be advised to let our friend's parents know they should get them? They are not travelling onto Cambodia or Thailand - just Ho Chi Minh and maybe up the coast to a resort.


----------



## NicolaM (11 Jul 2008)

0141607 said:


> is just pure madness not to get them?


Down to personal choice, I guess.
Bit nasty though if someone hasn't washed their hands before serving you food, and you get a nice case of hepatitis A. 
Also there was a recent outbreak (involving hundreds of people) of hepatitis A in China...from bottled water!!!
Wouldn't fancy that personally!
Nicola


----------



## shesells (11 Jul 2008)

0141607 said:


> The parents of a friend of ours who is also travelling to Vietnam were told by their travel agent there was no need for vaccinations as they wouldn't be jungle trekking! Obviously everybody is different and some people will get vaccinations and others won't but is just pure madness not to get them? We will get them ourselves but would it be advised to let our friend's parents know they should get them? They are not travelling onto Cambodia or Thailand - just Ho Chi Minh and maybe up the coast to a resort.


 
Hep A is pretty vital for travelling anywhere in Asia as it's a waterborne disease. Think water, ice, salads...the post above about bottled water is scary stuff!

HCM is a great city but not up to Western standards of sanitation and I would certainly check out what vaccinations are generally recommended. Google or tripadvisor would be good places to start. Lots of disease potential in coastal areas too, water attracts mosquitos and the like so research and play it safe. 

There was a thing in drivetime on radio 1 early in the week about the huge increase in tropical diseases here, especially malaria, because people don't take the necessary precautions or get the vaccinations they needed.


----------



## Brianne (11 Jul 2008)

0141607 said:


> The parents of a friend of ours who is also travelling to Vietnam were told by their travel agent there was no need for vaccinations as they wouldn't be jungle trekking!
> .



Well, it's reassuring now to think travel agents are getting into the health promotion business!!

Yes, you are quite right, it is madness not to get the appropriate vaccines.....But people are amazingly mean at times when it comes to their health!! Show them this link and then let them off!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## maggie mae (18 Jul 2008)

look up the vhi website, it has the vaccines per country.. you'll need what's called a pack which covers you for hep A, typhoid, tetanus, diphteria, etc and another for hep b. think that's what i i got when i went. you have to get them three weeks before you travel. 175 sounds about right.
make sure to take your malaria tablets and bring your own net, i got bitten loads though some people weren't at all.think you can take B6 tablets aswell to help reduce the chance of bites but dunno how effective that is..


----------



## 0141607 (30 Jul 2008)

Just a quick update. Had the shots done this morning in the Pembroke Vaccination Clinic. It cost us €130 each as we were seen together.


----------



## kramer2006 (30 Jul 2008)

shesells said:


> Google or tripadvisor would be good places to start.



Absolutely, but remember, don't trust medical advice you read on the d'intherweb. Your GP will err on the side of caution and recommend the appropriate vaccinations. I have tended to let my own doctor recommend vaccinations as I would not trust "travel clinics" not to upsell and give me vaccinations I don't need.

I've been to Cambodia, Vietnam and Thailand and got a combined Typhoid/Hep A booster aswell as Malaria tablets. I already had Polio and Tetanus sorted.

Make sure you see your doctor. Have a great trip.


----------



## dave34 (30 Jul 2008)

0141607 said:


> Were going to vietnam in 7weeks and i hear you have to get the shots 6weeks before hand, got a quote of €170 just now.. does anyone know of what we need to get or what price it should be approx?



i used to go travelling there for 3 months at a time for the last seven years, there is a bit of a difference between doctors here and in england where i got my injections, they wanted 160 at the time here 3 visits over 3 months before you go, went over to england nurse gave me injections free of charge, had one following year and year after, covered me for 10 years. also stay away from malaria tablets they can give worse reaction than getting malaria itself.


----------



## NicolaM (30 Jul 2008)

Hi Dave.
You in fact should not have been given travel vaccinations for free in the UK, as they are not covered by the NHS.
The nurse that you saw made a mistake, as he/she should have charged you.
Also, discussion of medical issues is not allowed on this site( see , and certainly advise to not take malaria tablets would be viewed as 'medical advise'. 
It is also incorrect and dangerous advise, as malaria can kill you.
Nicola


----------



## dave34 (30 Jul 2008)

sorry about that nicola, regards injections i definately didnt pay maybe nurse did make a mistake.


----------



## cibby (30 Sep 2009)

*Re: Vaccines for Quito Ecuador and MachuPichu/Peru*

moved query to new thread


----------

